# Phasmomantis sumichrasti



## Barvid (Jun 21, 2007)

anyone who knows anything about this specie, i have a freshly moulted female  And i would really love to get a male. She is 12cm long! and she can take okay big cockroaches 8)

I hope someone knows something about this specie!!

















Best regards,

Barvid


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 21, 2007)

Interesting. Those wings are tiny! Maybe this species should be called budwing. Also remind me of a walking stick too.


----------



## Barvid (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, its a beautey  

But why all these pop-names. It allready has a name that all people in the world can understand, Phasmomantis sumichrasti  But yes, it has small wings


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jun 21, 2007)

> But why all these pop-names. It allready has a name that all people in the world can understand, Phasmomantis sumichrasti  But yes, it has small wings


Beautifully said ! There is absolutely no need for fancy names, it just adds to the confusion :shock:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah lol, now im off to feed my giant devils orchid mantis, or orchid mantis, or devils flower mantis, or devils orchid mantis, or giant flower mantis or Idolomantis diabolica :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 21, 2007)

Barvid?! Barvid Sune Jørgensen is that you?!! :shock:  haven't seen you here for a long long time!!

I have never seen this mantis before, wingpad is just sligtly larger than the north american stick mantis (B. Borealis) and so as the length (compared to B. Borealis). Do you know where's the origin for this species?


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> Barvid?! Barvid Sune Jørgensen is that you?!! :shock:  haven't seen you here for a long long time!!I have never seen this mantis before, wingpad is just sligtly larger than the north american stick mantis (B. Borealis) and so as the length (compared to B. Borealis). Do you know where's the origin for this species?


Does look like he has been missing for a while...


----------



## AFK (Jun 21, 2007)

she's got midget wings :lol:


----------



## RodG (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful mantid! Best of luck finding a male.


----------



## Barvid (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Yen my Buddy  Yes thats me  

The mantis in found in Mexico by my dad. He took it home for me including 1.1 Schistocerca americana and 0.1 Melliera sp that died after she made her first ooth  Do you know anyone in mexico Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 22, 2007)

your dad was in Mexico?!?! ah you should have followed him  Houston is not too far from Mexico  

Jerkinfalcon and CockroachYet are both from Mexico you can pm them.

I was not aware there is such a huge mantis in Mexico, i wonder if they can be found here in Texas. Do you know the exact location where your dad found Schistocerca americana, Melliera sp., and Phasmomantis sumichrasti, there are all very new to me. Do you have pics you can share with us for the other two species. Maybe you can ask your dad if he has any friends who could help. Unfortunately, most likely there is no other mantis hobbyist besides yourself carrying the live specimen for this species. sorry


----------



## Barvid (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, i can get the exact location. i will write it tomorrow! My dad where there with his wife and some freinds. so no place for me :? :lol: But someday i will go to S america. I hope  

I have pics of the Schistocerca sp (americana?) and the Melliera sp

Schistocerca sp:

Notice the dark eyes. only the female has these dark eyes. The male has brigth eyes, almost white. The female is also more coloured than the male.











0.1 Melliera sp:


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

*gaak* it's so cuuutee!


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pic Barvid. wow, the Melliera sp look like miomantis sp (T. Sigiana) from Africa. God know how many species we haven't discover in Central America, I am sure there are lot of cool species you can find in Mexico alone, especially the vates and pseudovates sp.


----------



## Barvid (Jun 28, 2007)

here is some more info for you people:

The animals in my pics have all been collected in Cancun at the Yucatan island in mexico  

and the first small Schistocerca americana nymphs has just hatched out today in my apartment


----------

